
Solution to Git CLI being very slow in Windows - praveenscience
https://blog.praveen.science/solution-to-git-bash-is-very-slow-in-windows/
======
partycoder
I would rather say git cli, not bash.

~~~
praveenscience
Sure, updated. Thanks.

